# MF1135



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Our MF1135 went down today. I locked up in low gear. I am not really sure what to be looking at; I wonder if it is in the shifting linkage in the cab or in the trany. To be honest I don't really know what we should do with it. The ole tractor is 44 years old. We might be looking for a newer loader tractor. I was hoping to push it off for a bit. It seems when you need them is when they go down.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’d be willing to bet it’s the shift linkage, seems I’ve heard others have trouble with those, a lot cheaper to at least look at it first before resigning it to the salvage yard.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

No idea on that model but think the 155 and 165 had linkage on top of the transmission. It was susceptible getting stuck in a gear. The gear shift lever could be lifted enough to slip out of the shifting slots. Small plate to remove gives you access to it. Easy to push back into alignment. My brother has a MF between those tractor and yours and it looks like same type of setup.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I took off the dash, and noticed that there is a grease zerk in that shifting linkage i did not know was there, and I know it has never been greased in the 13 years that dad had it. I can't tell anything by looking at it.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I don’t know much about Massey, but is there a way you could remove the pins out of the dash shift linkage and individually move the linkage? If it’s stuck between 2’gears shouldn’t be hard to pop out of gear if it is indeed stuck.


----------



## HuskerHayGuy (May 23, 2019)

CowboyRam said:


> I took off the dash, and noticed that there is a grease zerk in that shifting linkage i did not know was there, and I know it has never been greased in the 13 years that dad had it. I can't tell anything by looking at it.


Not an uncommon issue. I have had it happen on an 1130 and 1135. Question:: Is it stuck in gear and the gear shifter is in the sliding range and you can't get it back into the gear or is it the H/L straight shifting lever that is stuck. IF in 2 gears, what stack em up says is accurate. Take the knobs off the gear shifter levers and take off panel. Will also need to take off panel and foot accelerator. Once that is off, you should be able to get to the linkage and either pry up or us a punch and drive down.

If it's the H/L gear shifter, yes it's probably just stuck from non greasing. Spray it down good with penetrant over the course of awhile and work on it.

Good luck.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

HuskerHayGuy said:


> Not an uncommon issue. I have had it happen on an 1130 and 1135. Question:: Is it stuck in gear and the gear shifter is in the sliding range and you can't get it back into the gear or is it the H/L straight shifting lever that is stuck. IF in 2 gears, what stack em up says is accurate. Take the knobs off the gear shifter levers and take off panel. Will also need to take off panel and foot accelerator. Once that is off, you should be able to get to the linkage and either pry up or us a punch and drive down.
> 
> If it's the H/L gear shifter, yes it's probably just stuck from non greasing. Spray it down good with penetrant over the course of awhile and work on it.
> 
> Good luck.


I think it is in the shifter, I don't think is stuck in two gears; you can drive the tractor forward, but can't get it in reverse. I would think that if it was stuck between gears it would not move. You can move the shifter between reverse and first, but you can't slide it to the left for park. It will slide to right for but can't move it up or down.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Got my MF1135 going today. turns out that the pin came out of the fork going to the transmission. New pin, pop the transmission in neutral and put it all back together. Works just like is supposed to. Cost to fix under two bucks.


----------

